# webcam



## reinhard (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello!
I have USB webcam a4tech A4-PK-5. 
usbdevs:

```
port 3 addr 2: full speed, power 160 mA, config 1, PC Camera(0x303b), Vimicro Corp.(0x0ac8), rev 1.00
```

It works well under Linux with gspca drivers.
I've installed port multimedia/linux-gspca-kmod , run command kldload gspca and attached webcam.
Here are kernel messages:

```
usb_spca5xx_init: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered
ldev0: <Vimicro Corp. PC Camera, class 255/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on uhub0
ldev_attach: sc at 0xc76f6900, l_u_d at 0xc76f6958
--- allocate 336 bytes gives 0xc585a400
interface 0 has 8 altsettings (cur 0)
gspca_attach_bridge: USB GSPCA camera found.(ZC3XX)
spca5xx_probe: [spca5xx_probe] Camera type JPEG
zc3xx_config: [zc3xx_config] Find Sensor PB0330
spca5xx_getcapability: [spca5xx_getcapability] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144
429981 [1117] video_register_device: to be fixed but ok for now
ldev0: Vimicro Corp. PC Camera, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2
```

File /dev/video0 have appeared.
But xawtv can not play it

```
[alex@home /usr/home/alex]$ xawtv -nodga -c /dev/video0
This is xawtv-3.95, running on FreeBSD/i386 (7.1-PRERELEASE)
xinerama 0: 1024x768+0+0
no video grabber device available
```

In dmesg in that time

```
ldev_ioctl: called
2767083 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2767132 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc53d8200
2767181 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8340800
2767230 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc942fe00
2767279 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8dfda00
2767281 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2767281 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2767281 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
```

Skype from linux emulation can not play any video too.
In dmesg:

```
ldev_ioctl: called
linux: pid 17906 (skype): ioctl fd=10, cmd=0x7601 ('v',1) is not implemented
2891075 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2891124 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8dfda00
2891173 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc942fe00
2891222 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8340800
2891271 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc53d8200
2891273 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2891273 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2891273 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2911317 [1081] video_devdata: not complete but ok for now
gspca_set_isoc_ep: [gspca_set_isoc_ep] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 7
ldev_ioctl: called
linux: pid 17906 (skype): ioctl fd=14, cmd=0x7601 ('v',1) is not implemented
2911924 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2911973 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc53d8200
2912022 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8340800
2912071 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc942fe00
2912120 [ 766] ldev_isoc_handler: usbd_cancelled 0xc8dfda00
2912122 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2912122 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
2912122 [ 959] usb_kill_urb: not complete but try something
```

What should I try next?


----------



## serjant (Nov 18, 2008)

I have same troubles (skype and xawtv).

these ports work fine for me:

multimedia/vlc
multimedia/pwcbsd (viewer only - pwcview)
net/ekiga
multimedia/ffmpeg

PS logitech quickcam messenger


----------



## caligula (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello reinhard,

please try the port graphics/spcaview instead of multimedia/linux-gspca-kmod. 
If you want to keep linux-gspca-kmod, then unload the module before plugging in the cam and running spca5view.

The webcam will (should) be discovered as ugen*.


----------

